# M.L.K. Quote



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

"We will have to repent in this generation not merely for the hateful words and actions of the bad people but for the appalling silence of the good people". M.L.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

...and suffer due to the stupid people.

MLK, you did great things for the oppressed. Unfortunately, some have hijacked your cause and created a circus show out of the civil rights movement.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

"Plagiarism smagiarism."


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

KozmoKramer said:


> "Plagiarism smagiarism."


It's not PC to point it out, but King plagiarized large portions of his doctoral dissertation at Boston University;

snopes.com: Four Things You Didn't Know About Martin Luther King


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> It's not PC to point it out, but King plagiarized large portions of his doctoral dissertation at Boston University;
> 
> snopes.com: Four Things You Didn't Know About Martin Luther King


A tip from my drill sergeant decades ago: You'll get punished severely if caught, but If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> A tip from my drill sergeant decades ago: You'll get punished severely if caught, but If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying.


He did get caught, and there were no repurcussions whatsoever. Want to bet if it were me or you, the degree would be revoked?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> He did get caught, and there were no repurcussions whatsoever. Want to bet if it were me or you, the degree would be revoked?


You are right of course. What the DS told me only pertains to w/m with conservative tendencies.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> ...and suffer due to the stupid people.
> 
> MLK, you did great things for the oppressed. Unfortunately, some have hijacked your cause and created a circus show out of the civil rights movement.


Bump


----------

